
Hacker Monthly #27 is out - oxwrist
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-27.html
======
kenthorvath
Honest question to help me decide if I pay to subscribe: are there ads in this
magazine like just about every other magazine I've ever seen?

Are there ads in the PDF version?

~~~
oxwrist
Yup. There's ad, but very little (4-5 pages)

